# Not getting craigslist emails



## jdavis (Sep 17, 2009)

For those that post things on craigslist, anyone not getting craigslist emails to their macosx.com email address?

I've posted twice and both times they don't come in. Using my gmail account works.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 18, 2009)

Try it again.


----------

